# Problem detecting gp2x SD card over USB2.0 [Solved]

## blukske

Hi all,

I recently bought myself a gp2x handheld (http://www.gp2x.com). I'm having problems getting Gentoo to recognize the SD card when connecting it to my PC using USB2.0. I'm using the latest gentoo-sources, kernel 2.6.14-r3 together with udev. As far as I know I've set all the required USB settings in my kernel config. I've got no problems with my other USB stuff, a memory stick, mouse, and gamepad. I recently tried to detect the SD card using Knoppix and an old 2.4 kernel, and it just worked!  :Confused: 

These are the relevant USB messages from dmesg during startup:

```

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 0 to 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset hcs_params 0x3206 dbg=0 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc por ts=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset hcc_params 6872 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: capability 0001 at 68

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 18, io mem 0xbe800000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset  HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 2 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 0 to 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x003a

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

usb usb2: hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 2 low speed --> companion

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 0 to 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 2 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 008a,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

usb usb3: hotplug

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 2 portsc 01ab,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0003, 1.5 Mb/s

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 0 to 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

usb usb4: hotplug

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-2: default language 0x0409

usb 2-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-2: Product: USB Receiver

usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 2-2: hotplug

usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-2:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 1 portsc 008a,00

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 2 portsc 008a,00

hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 008a,00

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

usbhid 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

And this is what tail -f /var/log/everything/current gives me when plugging in the device:

```

Nov 30 12:26:41 [kernel] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Nov 30 12:26:42 [kernel] usb 1-1: Product: File-backed Storage Gadget

Nov 30 12:26:42 [kernel] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.4.25 with net2272

Nov 30 12:26:42 [kernel] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 3035204A756E

Nov 30 12:26:46 [kernel] usb 1-1: can't set config #1, error -110

Nov 30 12:26:47 [kernel] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Nov 30 12:26:47 [kernel] usb 1-1: Product: File-backed Storage Gadget

Nov 30 12:26:47 [kernel] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.4.25 with net2272

Nov 30 12:26:47 [kernel] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 3035204A756E

Nov 30 12:26:52 [kernel] usb 1-1: can't set config #1, error -110

Nov 30 12:26:52 [kernel] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Nov 30 12:26:52 [kernel] usb 1-1: Product: File-backed Storage Gadget

Nov 30 12:26:52 [kernel] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.4.25 with net2272

Nov 30 12:26:52 [kernel] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 3035204A756E

Nov 30 12:26:55 [kernel] usb 1-1: can't set config #1, error -110

```

Anyone got an idea on how to fix this?Last edited by blukske on Wed Nov 30, 2005 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blukske

Solved, kind of. As it turns out, the gp2x does not yet support usb2.0 properly. Now I just don't load the ehci-hcd module to force the device to use USB1.1. Works like a charm, although somewhat slow  :Smile: 

----------

## Solution_9

Props to the GP2X. Mine is coming as we speek  :Smile:  (or rather as i type this)

----------

## borkdox

i have a gp2x too, this is great, lot of gentooers with gp2x   :Laughing: 

----------

## telengard

 *borkdox wrote:*   

> i have a gp2x too, this is great, lot of gentooers with gp2x  

 

Yep, I got one too for xmas.  Lovin' the Atari 800 emulator.

Anyone here got a cross compiling env setup yet under Gentoo?  I want to try porting an emulator.

~telengard

----------

## LukeLemmings

And another one!

L.

----------

